# Salmon Showdown



## hardwater_ben (Jan 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if or when season 8 is going to air?


----------



## steelheadmaniac (Oct 26, 2004)

hardwater_ben said:


> Does anyone know if or when season 8 is going to air?


There was no filming of the show last season..(2017) I believe they only filmed the 4 boat 10grand side bet at the manistee monster at end of year but I have yet to hear if it was actually produced into a show..


----------



## hardwater_ben (Jan 1, 2013)

I figured it wouldn’t last much longer. Would’ve been the best season too film since 2013 with the size of those fish.


----------



## Luckycatch75 (Apr 15, 2017)

[QUOTE="hardwater_ben, post: 6607156

If that show would have had 15 minutes worth of usable information instead of 15 minutes of commercials with the balance showing the boats running in/out and the crews BSing it would have been worth watching. Every show was the pretty much the same so I stopped watching. It’s a shame because i thought it had potential too.....


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Luckycatch75 said:


> [QUOTE="hardwater_ben, post: 6607156
> 
> If that show would have had 15 minutes worth of usable information instead of 15 minutes of commercials with the balance showing the boats running in/out and the crews BSing it would have been worth watching. Every show was the pretty much the same so I stopped watching. It’s a shame because i thought it had potential too.....


No kidding. My boys are constantly mocking and making fun of the show while we are on the boat. It's bad when you have an eight year old yelling, " there's one for the 333 scales!", in an exaggerated Scotty Mac voice every time a nice one hits the deck...


----------



## slightofhand (Jul 21, 2010)

It was a poor product from the beginning. Generally very very poor fishermen paying $1000 to get filmed in order to try and build their reputations and be famous. The macdonalds made money hand over fist on these clown show teams and came back with more skunks than winners. Glad to see it go. If host tournaments got on top 3 boats after day one it would be more exciting but the whole 333 format is a dud with pay to
Play encouragement. No skill and lots of
Luck. Would rather see skill and limits and winners instead of duds


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

Wow quite negative assessments. If you can do better let's see it. As a person who fishes these tournaments I understand the challenges and what happens on the boat. Calling these teams clowns is very disrespectful. Ol slight of hand what qualifies you as an expert.


----------



## slightofhand (Jul 21, 2010)

matinc said:


> Wow quite negative assessments. If you can do better let's see it. As a person who fishes these tournaments I understand the challenges and what happens on the boat. Calling these teams clowns is very disrespectful. Ol slight of hand what qualifies you as an expert.


I fished on two of the clown show teams that’s why! We had no clue what we were doing but we had $1000 to buy our way to fame and fortune. Just not a good product or format that’s all. Would much rather prefer watching the top host tournament teams fish instead of the crews I fished with that had no clue. I wasn’t particularly jazzed about getting into it but it wasn’t my boat. God did we do awful


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

Interesting. We placed second two years ago in Ludington amateur division with a two man team. Quite a feat I believe. I wish the tournaments were restricted to the amount of anglers on the boat. I am curious what boats you fished with.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

I fished the Holland Big Red Classic this year with a boat from Chicago who needed a mate with experience and knowledge of the area. I had no idea what I was getting into. I worked on a charter out of holland all season and had seen the best of the best and expected the same from this father and son team. 

Far from. The equipment was outdated and nowhere near anything I would use to fish this area. Well we caught all our fish to weigh and finished 10th and made some money. Blind squirrel finds a nut now and then.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I liked the one where the guys were standing on the stern of the boat in early June at Grand Haven where the water was in the 50's. Always a good move.


----------



## No Mas (Jul 9, 2003)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I liked the one where the guys were standing on the stern of the boat in early June at Grand Haven where the water was in the 50's. Always a good move.


Saw that too binge watching on the new Firestick. I always like the ones who belly up to their outboards to net their walleye.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Can you crank the wheel around and mess with the net guy?


----------



## cmaser (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi! I was the Producer/Editor on Salmon Showdown, and a friend had pointed this thread out too me.



hardwater_ben said:


> Does anyone know if or when season 8 is going to air?


Nope. No season 8



steelheadmaniac said:


> There was no filming of the show last season..(2017) I believe they only filmed the 4 boat 10grand side bet at the manistee monster at end of year but I have yet to hear if it was actually produced into a show..


That was the initial plan during the editing of season 7. I was moving on too a new career opportunity, but we had brainstormed filming the finale. However, nothing materialized.

Thanks too everyone who watched the show (even if you hated it). It was an amazing 7 years.


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

Good job cmaser. It was tough n hard to edit in a short time constraint for TV. The morning crazy shotgun start n boat parade was the best part.


----------



## cmaser (Feb 10, 2018)

matinc said:


> Good job cmaser. It was tough n hard to edit in a short time constraint for TV. The morning crazy shotgun start n boat parade was the best part.


Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Indeed! You guys did a fine job. People always think they can do better. Fish better. Film better. Edit better. Just like on all social media nowadays, people love to bash. 

Good job and good luck in future endeavors!


----------



## slightofhand (Jul 21, 2010)

I thought the production was great...you have a bright future. Format was not so much. Fishing like this is exciting when you are on the boat in a tournament situation but impossible to translate that excitement an intensity to film particularly when it’s not even for the host tournament. Pay for play wasn’t a good idea either, you really don’t want to watch me fish lol


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I thought the show was cool. It beats billy bob bassman jawing like he has a mouth full of marbles about how fast his real is or how great the talon is working


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

I enjoyed the show... it was nice for a change of pace. It had a nice relatable local touch.


----------

